# John "Mac" McAleese, SAS



## Rapid (Aug 28, 2011)

> LONDON — John McAleese, the special forces soldier who led the dramatic raid that ended the 1980 Iranian embassy seige in London has died, government ministries said Sunday.
> A no-nonsense Scot with a giant drooping moustache, "Mac", who was in his early 60s, died on Friday in Thessaloniki in Greece.
> 
> His son Serjeant Paul McAleese, 29, was killed by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan two years ago as he tried to help a fatally injured comrade. Mac's daughter said he never got over the loss.
> ...



Another source:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14697819










RIP, John.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 28, 2011)

RIP Trooper!


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 28, 2011)

R.I.P. John..


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 28, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Dame (Aug 28, 2011)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 28, 2011)

Blue Skies.


----------



## backcountrybase (Aug 28, 2011)

RIP. Thanks for leading the way..


----------



## tova (Aug 28, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rest in peace


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 28, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 28, 2011)

Poor man died of a broken heart...

RIP Warrior.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 28, 2011)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 28, 2011)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 28, 2011)

Irish said:


> Poor man died of a broken heart...
> 
> RIP Warrior.


Yes, but he is with his son now.

RIP Sir.

A Mountain of a Man.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 29, 2011)

Rest In Peace, Sir.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 29, 2011)

Rest Easy Mac.


----------



## lancero (Aug 30, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Trooper.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 30, 2011)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Rampart (Nov 22, 2012)

Go well Mentor, you truly showed me the path.


----------



## egm (Nov 24, 2012)

Rest in Peace, warrior.


----------

